# Pics from My Olympia 2013



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Just some pics from the Mr O comp...Have to admit, really thought Kai would do it this year but after looking through all the other poses i think it's Phil's again. Tried to put up similar poses, some are a little dif though, more so the Centopani one as he dosnt seem to have as many pics up. Winklaar's right dealt is ****ed!

You can see all the other poses here http://contest.bodybuilding.com/results/25722


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow, you're right there mate. I thought this would've been Kai's year as well but Phil is looking far better in my opinion.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Erm, where have the pics gone? I was still only halfway viewing them before the post vanished :confused1:


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Not a clue mate, i dont want to re up them in case a moderator deleted them for some reason. Though i wouldnt see why they would of, unless it was because of the site i got them from


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Fishheadsoup said:


> No a clue mate, i dont want to re up them incase a moderator deleted them for some reason


Is there a copyright issue with these images lol. Can you PM me the direct link mate. I imagine its on FlexOnline but can't seem to find them.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

It wont let me pm mate...If you put this in google 2013 Olympia Fitness And Performance Weekend Coverage its the top result...Scroll down a little and click on OFFICIAL OLYMPIA RESULTS. There all Not placed or results pending but quite a lot of pics up


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

No problem mate, I found a link in the other Olympia thread. Must be copyright issue with the issues hence y your post was deleted.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah i gathered it might be, oh well. Gone through a lot of the pics now and i definitely think Phil has it. Some pics Kai does look great but i dont think he's in his best condition. Big Ramy looks HUGE..


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

All the pics are on here:

http://pics.musculardevelopment.com/index.php?mode=contest&eventcode=1733#.UkawNBC1tmM


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

dusher said:


> All the pics are on here:
> 
> http://pics.musculardevelopment.com/index.php?mode=contest&eventcode=1733#.UkawNBC1tmM


Ahhh legened mate..Nice one for that


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Baring in mind those pics are only the pre-judging, I still think its Phils year again. Impressed with Dennis Wolf also, can see him having a top 6 finish.

Also Essa Obaid stood out for the best condition imo


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

dusher said:


> Baring in mind those pics are only the pre-judging, I still think its Phils year again. Impressed with Dennis Wolf also, can see him having a top 6 finish.
> 
> Also Essa Obaid stood out for the best condition imo
> 
> View attachment 137007


I agree mate. Essa's condition is awesome.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Its Phil's again IMO. don't get the whole Ramy thing, legs way to big and no symmetry, warren also looks pretty sh*t, again IMO.

Think it will be

Heath

Cutler

Greene

this year.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

dusher said:


> Baring in mind those pics are only the pre-judging, I still think its Phils year again. Impressed with Dennis Wolf also, can see him having a top 6 finish.
> 
> Also Essa Obaid stood out for the best condition imo
> 
> View attachment 137007


Wolfe's lats spoil it for him, but for that l reckon he could win it easily.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Rhoden looks good but small this yr.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Milky said:


> Its Phil's again IMO. don't get the whole Ramy thing, legs way to big and no symmetry, warren also looks pretty sh*t, again IMO.
> 
> Think it will be
> 
> ...


Do you not think Jay is looking kind of sh*t mate?

I'm pretty certain Phil will win and maybe Kai may come second but I can't see Jay getting third. In my opinion, Dexter & Wolf look better.

I've never heard of Roelly Winklaar but they guy is looking really good as well.

Ramy is just a massive ball of mass to me lol.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Really impressed with Wolf this year. Agree with Milky about Ramy, he's really out of proportion. Especially his legs, his calves are non existent. Only thing i think might help him, is when he's stood side by side with some of the other guys as he's huge

Dont think Jay will get into the top 3 though


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Heaths got it in the bag imo


----------



## McGuire86 (Nov 23, 2011)

Prejudging 




Cutler looks out of his depth there. Disappointed with Kai, really thought he would challenge this year so don't know what went wrong. Maybe he'll be better tonight.


----------



## jakeakita (Aug 5, 2013)

Think kai looks better than phil, defo beats jay.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Contest said:


> Do you not think Jay is looking kind of sh*t mate?
> 
> I'm pretty certain Phil will win and maybe Kai may come second but I can't see Jay getting third. In my opinion, Dexter & Wolf look better.
> 
> ...


I think Cutler has an edge having won it before and TBH looks the best of a bad bunch.

I agree Winkler looks good but unfortunately l also feel politics play a big part.

Dexter doesn't have the cut Judging by the picture.

What we all have to remember tho really is the diference between a good picture and a sh*t one is a split second, that's all it takes to get the pose wrong and the wrong shot and it can deceive you big time.


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Milky said:


> I think Cutler has an edge having won it before and TBH looks the best of a bad bunch.
> 
> I agree Winkler looks good but unfortunately l also feel politics play a big part.
> 
> ...


I agree with you there mate. A lot of the underdogs I think are looking great but because they're not as well known, they won't get placed. I'm watching the pre-judging video now which is giving a much better comparison compared to he pics.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dexter looks better in the film.

I like Dexter's physique.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

I really like Winklaar, i mentioned him in my first post thats now been deleted. Not sure if it's just the angle but his right dealt looks weird on this pic. It may be the case that them pics arnt great as a lot of them dont look great condition to how they have been in the past


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

I think Kai looks a lot better in the video and again im really impressed with Wolf. Admittedly as much as i dont rate him, Ramy really does stand out in his group just because of his size, especially when they put Jay next to him


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Dennis wolf looks the best by a fair bit IMO. Absolute mass monster with a great taper/ small waist.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fishheadsoup said:


> I think Kai looks a lot better in the video and again im really impressed with Wolf. Admittedly as much as i dont rate him, Ramy really does stand out in his group just because of his size, especially when they put Jay next to him


Ramy doesn't cut it at all IMO, ok he's big but his symmetry is sh*t.



JANIKvonD said:


> Dennis wolf looks the best by a fair bit IMO. Absolute mass monster with a great taper/ small waist.


I go back to his lats mate, too high.


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Dennis Wolfe the surprise package for me


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I actually think both green & jay dont look the condition they should be at, phil sure but the jay & green ? No way


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> I actually think both green & jay dont look the condition they should be at, phil sure but the jay & green ? No way


Totally agree, all though Kai did look a lot better in the video. Though he is a little bigger than last year is condition is definitely not as good.

3 that are doing it for me at the moment

Phil

Winklaar

Wolf

Said it in another post, but due to the politics though i cant see Kai not getting in the top 3


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Totally agree, all though Kai did look a lot better in the video. Though he is a little bigger than last year is condition is definitely not as good.
> 
> 3 that are doing it for me at the moment
> 
> ...


i PREDICT that Big Ramy will get second or third place


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Fishheadsoup said:


> I really like Winklaar, i mentioned him in my first post thats now been deleted. Not sure if it's just the angle but his right dealt looks weird on this pic. It may be the case that them pics arnt great as a lot of them dont look great condition to how they have been in the past
> 
> View attachment 137016


Not ripped enough lacks condition & is holding just alittle bit of water.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

From the video I would say kai is in first place, bigger arms, bigger back and bigger legs AND better condition

For me

Kai

Phil

Wolf


----------



## BodyEnergy (Apr 20, 2013)

For me

Greene - Heat - Wolf - Dexter


----------



## BodyEnergy (Apr 20, 2013)

I am crying for jay, I supposed he was on the best shape than ever, but alas NO!


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

BodyEnergy said:


> I am crying for jay, I supposed he was on the best shape than ever, but alas NO!


It is a shame, I really wanted him to make an amazing come back...but he failed miserably


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Whats happened to Cutler then because the pics he posted recently were fu*king awesome.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

any links to vids yet?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Milky said:


> Whats happened to Cutler then because the pics he posted recently were fu*king awesome.


I have no idea. Although in the video you see him sweating, it was running from his chest down his abs.

In his recent photos he looked really good, so good infact I had him in the top 2


----------



## BodyEnergy (Apr 20, 2013)

always he looked very good at 3-7 days out but maybe he run something wrong during the carbs load, by the pictures seen by me he seems flat and covered... no way to qualify him in top 5.....


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

phils got it in the bag so far. dexters looking sh!thot aswell


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> phils got it in the bag so far. dexters looking sh!thot aswell


I dont know how you can say that when even the commentators were saying phil looked flat and kai looked better....unless your going off the fact he was sent out the last line up?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

cas said:


> I dont know how you can say that when even the commentators were saying phil looked flat and kai looked better....unless your going off the fact he was sent out the last line up?


nah just going by what my eyes told me. i think phil looked better overall. kai nailed the back double bi tho


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

cas said:


> I dont know how you can say that when even the commentators were saying phil looked flat and kai looked better....unless your going off the fact he was sent out the last line up?


Phil didnt look flat to me... he never looks flat he looked great. Kai weren't all that in my book

Phil will win


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

shame about cutler aswell. he looked blocky especially around the middle. not as bad as branch tho. fcuk knows how he managed 2nd looking at him now lol


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh phil will win, its just a shame the judges and fans are going for the puffy synthol look.

Kai is drier, has more striations, more vascularity and he is larger. Better peaks on his biceps. Bigger legs and his back is phenomenal.

Phil looks like he is covered in water balloons


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> shame about cutler aswell. he looked blocky especially around the middle. not as bad as branch tho. fcuk knows how he managed 2nd looking at him now lol


I've never been a fan of jays physique to be fair I've always thought he looked blocky


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

cas said:


> Oh phil will win, its just a shame the judges and fans are going for the puffy synthol look.
> 
> Kai is drier, has more striations, more vascularity and he is larger. Better peaks on his biceps. Bigger legs and his back is phenomenal.
> 
> Phil looks like he is covered in water balloons


According to the judges in that clip they say phil has the better condition which to my untrained eye he has

Imo if you want to beat the champ you have to BEAT the champ and kai... again to my untrained eye aint beatin him.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Breda said:


> According to the judges in that clip they say phil has the better condition which to my untrained eye he has
> 
> Imo if you want to beat the champ you have to BEAT the champ and kai... again to my untrained eye aint beatin him.


The judges? We must be watching different videos lol


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i like kai alot and would love to see him win at some point but politics is the last thing thats stopped him winning to this point. phil has been better


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

cas said:


> The judges? We must be watching different videos lol


You know who I mean man... them ****s talkin


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> i like kai alot and would love to see him win at some point but politics is the last thing thats stopped him winning to this point. phil has been better


He p!sses me off with all his waffle tryin to be deep the time.

Simple question - Simple answer. Dont long it out Kai


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Breda said:


> He p!sses me off with all his waffle tryin to be deep the time.
> 
> Simple question - Simple answer. Dont long it out Kai


Fvcks me off too, they took the mick out of him in the conference. ...saying he was tired and just woke up. I was like lol he is just being a t1t


----------

